# Windows 10



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2016)

Due to my mis-ticking a reminder box the other day, my PC's updated to 10

I don't think I like it, but presumably, can't delete it/revert back to '7'

However.........

The 'preview' bubble, when I rest the cursar on a topic has disappeared
Is this something to do with the '10', or is there a tick-box/'clicky' that I can amend to return the function

Thanks


----------



## Nibor (18 Apr 2016)

The computer will have created a folder with your windows 7 install backed up in it and it shouldn't be too hard to revert if you want to 

If you’ve upgraded a PC to Windows 10 — not performed a clean install, but an upgrade — you’ll have an easy option that lets you revert to the last version of Windows. To access this, open the Start menu and select Settings. Click the “Update & security” icon and select “Recovery.”

You should see a “Go back to Windows 7” or “Go back to Windows 8.1” option. Click the Get started button to get rid of your Windows 10 install and restore your previous Windows install. Microsoft will ask you why you want to go back.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Apr 2016)

Welcome to the club. I am in the same boat and have googled extensively to try and restore the 'hover' function but to no avail. Other 10 features are also a bit poor, like the photo editing stuff. Not a patch on the win 7 software and not possible to resize an image to make it comply with email or avatar limits. Really a bit crap actually. It might look bang upto date with all the App ball-ox but it does seem a bit of a backward step in reality 

Oh, and Edge is crap too. I have reverted to Internet Explorer because the Edge software doesn't support flash player and has other issues too.


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2016)

The hover feature works for me, but I use firefox.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> The hover feature works for me, but I use firefox.


It works fine for me in Chrome too.


----------



## Seevio (18 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> The hover feature works for me, but I use firefox.


It works for me in Edge as well. Not that I'm going to use Edge on a day to day basis until it supports some type of ad-block.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Other 10 features are also a bit poor, like the photo editing stuff. Not a patch on the win 7 software and not possible to resize an image to make it comply with email or avatar limits.


Photo Gallery with its editing and resizing tools is still there in window 10.


----------



## sidevalve (19 Apr 2016)

Still waiting to be told EXACTLY what is SOOOO much better than windows XP. A pretty stable base OS that allowed the instalation of any programme you needed took up far less disc space and basically did as it was told not as it wanted. I ask only this how many times have you heard the phrase ' Oh I'm so glad I've got windows 7 - 8 - 10 because now I can do xxxxxxxx that I couldn't do on XP' ? If never then why the upgrade ?


----------



## benb (19 Apr 2016)

Windows XP is no longer supported or patched by Microsoft, and has a number of security vulnerabilities that could be exploited.
It also cannot use more than 4GB of RAM nor can it make use of 64-bit processors. (unless you've shelled out for Professional 64-bit)
Windows 7 is a massive improvement over XP: the taskbar is a much more useful and usable (jump lists!); backups are way easier to set up; device management is much improved.

I'm not convinced W10 is much better than W7 though.


----------



## Markymark (19 Apr 2016)

sidevalve said:


> Still waiting to be told EXACTLY what is SOOOO much better than windows XP. A pretty stable base OS that allowed the instalation of any programme you needed took up far less disc space and basically did as it was told not as it wanted. I ask only this how many times have you heard the phrase ' Oh I'm so glad I've got windows 7 - 8 - 10 because now I can do xxxxxxxx that I couldn't do on XP' ? If never then why the upgrade ?


Xp is excellent and wish I could still use. But no longer supported so security vulnerabilities are no longer being patched which is a security concern.


----------



## sidevalve (19 Apr 2016)

Markymark said:


> Xp is excellent and wish I could still use. But no longer supported so security vulnerabilities are no longer being patched which is a security concern.


Not true - windows security was iffy at best [every hacker and cyber criminal in the world focused - and still does focus on windows. Most of them cut their teeth on breaking it] and you had always to rely on a decent anti virus program. Most of these [including the free ones such as Avast] still cover XP. To trust to windows security was optimistic at best.
So I still say what, other than providing a job for the software engineers at microsoft is the big advantage of 7 - 8 - 10 ?
Is there anybody out there who can say hand on heart "I'm glad I've got W10 [etc] because my computer runs better and / or I can do xxxxx much easier now ? Really ?
I've asked lot's of people [from geeks to average joe's] and I just aint found one yet.


----------



## Shaun (20 Apr 2016)

@Richard A Thackeray - it should work okay in Windows 10. I've tried it in Firefox, Edge, IE, and Chrome and it works as expected.

It may be worth refreshing your browser cache and re-downloading the CC files that control the hover preview action. Try CTRL + F5 to do a forced download from the thread view, and if that doesn't work try manually clearing your browser file cache and closing/opening your browser and visiting CC again.

If none of that works, let me know.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## benb (20 Apr 2016)

sidevalve said:


> Not true - windows security was iffy at best [every hacker and cyber criminal in the world focused - and still does focus on windows. Most of them cut their teeth on breaking it] and you had always to rely on a decent anti virus program. Most of these [including the free ones such as Avast] still cover XP. To trust to windows security was optimistic at best.
> So I still say what, other than providing a job for the software engineers at microsoft is the big advantage of 7 - 8 - 10 ?
> Is there anybody out there who can say hand on heart "I'm glad I've got W10 [etc] because my computer runs better and / or I can do xxxxx much easier now ? Really ?
> I've asked lot's of people [from geeks to average joe's] and I just aint found one yet.



If you think the only security vulnerabilities you need to worry about are viruses, then you're flat wrong.
XP has gaping holes that can be exploited by a hacker, and viruses (and therefore antivirus software) just doesn't come into it.

As per my post upthread: XP cannot make use of 64-bit architecture and therefore has limited maximum RAM. Also jump lists and device management are just 2 features that make W7/10 better than XP. W8 was crap though.


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2016)

Oh, and if you have more than 4GB of RAM, you need the 64bit version of Win7 - 10.

Win 7 to 10 boot far faster than XP.


----------



## benb (20 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> Oh, and if you have more than 4GB of RAM, you need the 64bit version of Win7 - 10.
> 
> Win 7 to 10 boot far faster than XP.



Well you don't *need *the 64-bit version (a 32-bit version will run on systems with more than 4GB RAM), but a 32-bit OS can only access a maximum of 4GB of RAM


----------



## I like Skol (20 Apr 2016)

This is all getting a bit geeky for me. As a 'normal' dumb user please can anyone explain why, when I used to hover over my cyclechat inbox a dropdown list of messages would appear. When I upgraded to W10 this no longer happened but a click would get the same dropdown and another click would take me to my inbox page. Yesterday, after I had told the world about this problem, the hover function miraculously started working again. Today it isn't.

So how are features that work sometimes and not others depending on how they feel, work for some users and not others, and despite doing some digging in the depths of the menus, options and settings, have no obvious means of switching them on or off, in anyway an improvement over the previous OS (in this case W7)?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2016)

Shaun said:


> @Richard A Thackeray - it should work okay in Windows 10. I've tried it in Firefox, Edge, IE, and Chrome and it works as expected.
> 
> It may be worth refreshing your browser cache and re-downloading the CC files that control the hover preview action. Try CTRL + F5 to do a forced download from the thread view, and if that doesn't work try manually clearing your browser file cache and closing/opening your browser and visiting CC again.
> 
> ...



"Whoosh!!!!!!!!!!"

That was all the computer jargon passing at high velocity over my head
I'll ask my daughter, to interpretate

Thankyou anyway


----------



## Shaun (20 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> This is all getting a bit geeky for me. As a 'normal' dumb user please can anyone explain why, when I used to hover over my cyclechat inbox a dropdown list of messages would appear. When I upgraded to W10 this no longer happened but a click would get the same dropdown and another click would take me to my inbox page. Yesterday, after I had told the world about this problem, the hover function miraculously started working again. Today it isn't.
> 
> So how are features that work sometimes and not others depending on how they feel, work for some users and not others, and despite doing some digging in the depths of the menus, options and settings, have no obvious means of switching them on or off, in anyway an improvement over the previous OS (in this case W7)?



It's unlikely, but your device could possibly be working in "Touch" mode; the click simulating a 'tap' on a mobile device (since mobiles cannot do "hover").

You can check by going to *Start* > *Settings* > *System* > *Tablet mode*

If it's not in tablet mode, let me know what browser you are using?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Apr 2016)

benb said:


> Well you don't *need *the 64-bit version (a 32-bit version will run on systems with more than 4GB RAM), but a 32-bit OS can only access a maximum of 4GB of RAM


Actually, the maximum is higher, if your motherboard supports it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension


----------



## sidevalve (24 Apr 2016)

Shaun said:


> It's unlikely, but your device could possibly be working in "Touch" mode; the click simulating a 'tap' on a mobile device (since mobiles cannot do "hover").
> 
> You can check by going to *Start* > *Settings* > *System* > *Tablet mode*
> 
> ...


Or just the dump the windows 10 scam package and go back to what works - XP


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2016)

Gone back to Windows 7

PC started playing up last night, & all the screen settings seemed to change (I didn't alter anything); really big windows that needed scrolling to see the right-hand edges

I'd not changed any settings, & altering 'zoom'/magnification/etc... made no difference
Set it back to '7', & everything is how it should be



Richard A Thackeray said:


> The 'preview' bubble, when I rest the cursar on a topic has disappeared
> Is this something to do with the '10', or is there a tick-box/'clicky' that I can amend to return the function



'Preview' has also returned, with '7'


----------



## psmiffy (20 Jul 2016)

I bought a little W10 laptop yesterday - I quite like W10 in as much as I never really notice differences in operating systems - if they work then my brain just naturally migrates to them.

However, last night setting up the computer with software I ran into a problem with Outlook - same with the built in mail programme - receives mail but does not send - unable to to contact server contact your ISP - try it with the other two internet connections I have - check settings, firewall, ports - about an hour of googling round and round and checking different things - doing my head in - then an an article describing the problem - a bug in W10 fixed in September 2015- W10 need to be up to build 10560 - The laptop had been very clunky up to this point - more than I would expect from the processor and the 4Gb memorary - reason soon came apparent - W10 was downloading a shed-load of updates, went swimming and left it to get on with it - home and it seems that W10 had updated since the beginning of time the version of W10 the machine was loaded with and now was replacing it with a completely new version - dinner and bed.

This morning start it up and after about 45 minute of "do not turn of your computer ................" the start up screen appeared - Outlook and performance - business as usual


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Jul 2016)

sidevalve said:


> Still waiting to be told EXACTLY what is SOOOO much better than windows XP. A pretty stable base OS that allowed the instalation of any programme you needed took up far less disc space and basically did as it was told not as it wanted. I ask only this how many times have you heard the phrase ' Oh I'm so glad I've got windows 7 - 8 - 10 because now I can do xxxxxxxx that I couldn't do on XP' ? If never then why the upgrade ?




The fact it is still supported with updates ?


----------



## subaqua (20 Jul 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> The fact it is still supported with updates ?


And new security holes will be closed not left wide open . 

XP was good but there are still security issues behind found and exploited.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2016)

Since installing this weeks Win 10 Anniversary Edition using IE I have found a problem browsing the forum - if you click on a notification that someone has commented on a thread or replied then the relevant posting is shown but the page it is on will not scroll up or down. Have to edit the page address by taking off the post number and then when the page reloads it will scroll.


----------



## psmiffy (7 Aug 2016)

i upgraded my PC just before the deadline (for the second time) - working fine apart from that I cannot use multiple screens in Tablet mode - but that is the nature of the beast - within an hour my brain had adjusted and I don't notice it now - tbh I dont really notice much difference - for me it is just a means to an end to run programmes - I don't really consciously use windows - multiple screens seem to have exercised their minds - the first incarnation of W10 on this PC came with multiple workspaces which seem to have gone or I just not found the setting


----------

